# Ulmia 352 Miter Saw Info



## ericjolene (Oct 24, 2017)

I purchased a Ulmia 352 miter box saw over the weekend on Facebook for $20. You can see some surface rust in the photos but it looks great to me. I would like to find a manual for this saw so I can properly use and maintain it but have had no luck finding one. This is my saw:



















Any information regarding available manuals, care and maintenance, and restoration is greatly appreciated!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow 20 bux, I'd say you did ok. Nice score!!!!!

IIRC their owners manual was mostly just a page or 2 with parts breakdown.

About 1/2 way down the page you get to the miter boxes. As I remember that was pretty much it.

If you had specific questions I found them to be pretty receptive to inquiry, but that was 25 years ago.

You can source replacement blades through Amazon, if you didn't know this.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

That type of saw is excellent for slicing artisan breads. I realized that about 15 minutes after I sold mine.


----------

